# New to me....



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well my hunting bud has been on this kick to get me behind a Mathews for a while. Since I already own two Bowtech's and they are both fairly new, I have been plenty happy with them. So for an early Christmas present he felt like he needed to jump on a decent deal when he found it and picked me up a used Drenalin. The draw back is that it's a 27.5" draw and I shoot a 28.5" draw.

So just because I was around the house this past weekend and feeling pretty much like **** I decided to go ahead and at least set it up and see how it shot. I picked up a QAD rest and a Cobra Boomslang 4 pin sight. I got it mounted up and shot it only a couple of times just to see if I could hit the target. After adjusting the rest a bit for the centershot, I set the sight up by eyeball in the house at about 5yds. I made due with the shorter draw length by letting my Little Goose release out a couple of holes.

Well Sunday evening I was feeling a bit better, and after getting some things done around the house, I hauled one of my bag targets out back. Starting at 10 steps I made sure I at least hit the target back to 20yds. After that I decided to shoot one group and call it quits. Well it shot fair but was off a bit to the right, but I left it alone and went inside.

Yesterday I was going to fine tune it a bit but didn't get the chance. So this evening I went out and shot one groups after moving it a bit to the left. Finding this was a tad much I moved it back just a pinch and shot one last group before calling it good enough for now.

Anyway didn't want to post a bunch of pic's so here is the link, 
http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f285/41nag/Archery/Shooting Groups/

It starts out with the first groups shot Sunday and then in progression through today.

Give it a look see and let me know if I am on the right track or not, I'm still going to have to find a 28.5" cam for it, as the short draw I feel is cramping my style just a bit.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So now you have a problem...how are you going to shoot 3 bows at the same time?

TH


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

well I guess if that is the best you can do you should make sure you don't take any long shots. chuckle


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

redduck said:


> well I guess if that is the best you can do you should make sure you don't take any long shots. chuckle


Yea I know, I only have 5 arrows for it, so I am tryin to take it easy till I can get a new set.

So far I only have had 20yds to shoot at but that will change this weekend. Already had to refletch two of these, and another probably needed it, but I am letting it ride a bit longer. I will be taking my stuff with me though to fix any arising issues, if I can. LOL

Once I get it on out to 40 it will head to the woods to see if it is any luckier than the other two.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If your an inch short, why don't you have it 'longstrung' it will raise your lbs a little if I remember rite, it will be a quick fix....WW


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I own a Drenalin. If I bought anything other than a Mathews it'd be a Bowtech. But shot both when I bought the Dren. and chose the Mathews.
There's a reason so many competition shooters use it. If you don't like it, go back to what works or is comfy for you. Give the deer a chance, Shoot a Bowtech:biggrin:

Alright, I'm ready for the onslaught....come on


----------

